# Hello to a great forum!



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi my name is Belinda and I'm not a breeder as yet, but I'm very very keen! 
It all started about 6 months ago when my 8 year old son fell in love with and begged me to buy him a pet mouse on a day out shopping. Being a past rat lover I couldn't resist and bought a basic cage along with his favorite mouse and another that I couldn't resist (both girls). 3 weeks down the track my son had lost interest (ergh typical) :roll: but they became my obsession. A week ago I decided to go all out and bought 2 new critter trail cages and loads of tubes and accessories for them to play with... then I thought it looked kind of sparse for 2 mice and decided to get 2 more. I visited my local pet shop and bought 2 female mice..trouble is the pet shop had boys and girls of all ages in one cage (rather irresponsible if you ask me...but they do sell reptiles as well, who am I to judge?). I had previously researched that new introduced mice might fight with established pets so I picked out older looking females from the cage so they would hopefully get on. As I was handing over the money the shop attendant mentioned that they may be pregnant and if they have babies they would gladly take them in exchange for free feed. At first I freaked out but I took them home anyway and researched as much as I could on breeding mice..which brings me here! Anyway the more I researched, the more I want to breed fancys (on a small scale) because I love my mice and would love to offer other people my mice that have been handled often from a young age (yes I am aware of the first week). Trouble is there are 2 listings that I can find where I live in Western Australia that breed fancy mice, and both seem to not be breeding at the moment. I may just start with my standards and hope they don't end up as food :?

New baby pics page 2


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you

:welcomeany

Breeding mice is a very rewarding hobby, so I hope that you find a breeder not to far from yourself.
I know that there is at least one breeder on here from Oz but there may be more.

Good luck
x


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome!! I hope you enjoy yourself 
My sister in law's family lives in Perth, so If you live there I can get some of them to ask around


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

Do you think she's preggo?


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

I'd place my bet on prego.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

So would I.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

She's really lovely. Is she a broken brindle? Could just be a genetic disposition to obesity with that genecode but lets hope she's pregnant and has a bunch of beautiful bubs for you to play with!


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

The babies arrived last night!! I'm not sure ho many, I don't want to disturb Mum just yet..I'll post pics in a few days. I'm so excited!!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

id say prego


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome from a Newbie...

And wow i think she`s def pregnant hon. Not that im experienced in the mouse department, but i am in the cat department, and the sides look typical of a pregnant female! Its very exciting...
Maybe thats why the woman in the petshop said what she said, because she knew...

;-)
xx


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

The babies,10 of them! 3 days old...Just a waiting game now to see what Dad looked like...or grandparents etc


----------

